# Games You Enjoy with a Negative Rep?



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 19, 2018)

Basically I mean games that have a majority negative perception by the general public. One that I play pretty regularly is Star Wars Battlefront II. Everyone remembers the game for the most downvoted Reddit comment, the lootbox fiasco, and the credit unlocks for heroes. The game is actually in a much better spot now than it was at launch, but unfortunately people will probably always have the mindset of the negative rep the game had itself upon initial launch. I actually also really enjoy Sonic 06 despite the endless bugs the game has to offer. What are games you like that a majority of people perceive negatively?


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 19, 2018)

Spore, it's a shell of what it was suppose to be, but I find it pretty enjoyable up until the space stage.


----------



## goro (Oct 19, 2018)

spore is one of my favorite games of all time even though i would of preferred it the way it was in 2006. but i've been a fan since i was 7 or so and i have about a thousand hours total combining origin and steam, so i guess i'm biased. i'll still play it sometimes and binge it for a while.
super smash bros brawl and super paper mario as well, but the initial hate has died off since then.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 19, 2018)

*goro *
I totally forgot people even hated Super Paper Mario.
I'm assuming they took it all back once Sticker Star came out.
I get the gameplay's different, but I'd think the story would rival even The Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Cress (Oct 19, 2018)

*Skyward Sword*
This is my favorite Zelda game.
Okay lemme write an entire essay on the motion controls really quick since that's always the first thing that comes up with this game. Not liking them is absolutely fine. They take time and effort to learn, and if you don't have either of those things then you won't like them. Are they bad or broken? Nope, they work completely fine.
...Okay maybe not COMPLETELY fine, but the only times that the controls may mess you up is if you're speedrunning the game and you need them to be 100% precise the entire time, but really how many people do you know that speedrun this game.
I kinda see the controls like driving a car I guess? If you spend 5 minutes learning how to back up a car and you keep crashing into everything, you aren't going to say that the car is broken. Yet I feel like that's the attitude most people have towards the motion controls, try it for a few minutes without having the effort to make them work, then blame the controls and leave the game. And tbf there isn't really any way to figure out how to "properly" use the controls other than just repeatedly trying different things until something works, so again that's something that will turn people away. But I do promise that they eventually work.
Next thing, Fi and her handholding. Handholding doesn't bother me much but yea it's definitely there. Fi herself is kinda annoying. But what she does have going for her is that she's by far the most helpful guide character in any Zelda game. Whenever you asked Midna for help, she basically jsut sed "link go save zelda" and gorl, that's the entire objective for this game, I just wanna know what I need to do next (Midna is a fantastic character, just an awful guide). The King of Red Lions was sorta helpful, but you could never talk to him for help when you actually needed it. If you ask Fi for help, she'll tell you history about the place you're in, places of interest, materials that you can collect in the area and how to get them, the local monsters and how to deal with them, where to go next, and probably some other stuff that I'm forgetting.
The dungeons and story are great and I think most people can at least agree there. Items have multiple uses outside of the dungeon that you get them in, which was a problem that was getting more and more apparent in Zelda games before this one. Sidequests in this game are also really solid. Most of them do change something in the world after completing them, which is a lot better for feeling like you're progressing than "thx for helping me, here's 20 rupees now get out of my face". Characters have new dialogue (or a complete personality change in some cases), places get physically changed, maybe a minigame will open up, things that make it feel like these optional tasks have an actual impact.
also this game gave me a shiny gold wii remote so that makes it instantly good

*Final Fantasy XIII*
Wow a lot of people really don't like this game. It's definitely flawed but the hate it gets is pretty ridiculous. I wouldn't go out of my way to tell people to play it but I enjoyed my time with it.

However I didn't like 13-2 at all (yet I still got every achievement in it for some reason) and I never got around to 13-3. The sequels have no reason to exist, but the first game was gud.

*Danganronpa V3*
I think the negativity here is mostly from a vocal minority, but idc I still love it. Wow what a surprise, it isn't like my avatar and signature give that away.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

Sunset. Why that got so bad rep I do not know. I mean yes it's a bit heavy on some computers and it requires some artsy appreciation and history knowledge to fully get everything but honestly are people THAT simple nowadays so they hate on this.. lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2018)

_Dead or Alive Xtreme_ series. The game they cancelled the latest instalment of in the west to avoid offending feminists. I ordered my copy from Hong Kong and can say it was a fun game and I got a good 40-60hrs out of it. 
_Final Fantasy XIII_ trilogy. They're some of my favourite games of all time I replay them annually. 
_Little Dragons Cafe_. Yes, it's lacking, but it didn't deserve the utterly dismal reviews.
_The Sims 3/4_. I've been playing The Sims games since 2002 and continue to enjoy each overhaul it receives.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 21, 2018)

Tina said:


> _Dead or Alive Xtreme_ series. The game they cancelled the latest instalment of in the west to avoid offending feminists. I ordered my copy from Hong Kong and can say it was a fun game and I got a good 40-60hrs out of it.
> _Final Fantasy XIII_ trilogy. They're some of my favourite games of all time I replay them annually.
> _Little Dragons Cafe_. Yes, it's lacking, but it didn't deserve the utterly dismal reviews.
> _The Sims 3/4_. I've been playing The Sims games since 2002 and continue to enjoy each overhaul it receives.



This is a good list! I seem to have a knack for picking Final Fantasy games in the series the fanbase considers the oddities. I actually enjoyed 13-2 from what I played of it, though I did get lost and never beat it. I wanted to try the Dead or Alive Xtreme games. I've just never had the money on hand to pay for the foreign import. I initially planned to get Little Dragons Cafe, but the price set me off based on the amount of content I read regarding the length of the game and not being able to play in an infinite-type way like you could with Harvest Moon games. Seems like a good game. If it ever came down in price I think I'd like to try it.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

Metroid: Other M. I don't care what people say about Samus in the game or story or whatever. The gameplay was solid and that's good enough for me!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

Tina said:


> _Dead or Alive Xtreme_ series. The game they cancelled the latest instalment of in the west to avoid offending feminists. I



Thank you. I like those "boob" games as well and if people are offended with that, go complain on war games instead.


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 21, 2018)

Tina said:


> _The Sims 3/4_. I've been playing The Sims games since 2002 and continue to enjoy each overhaul it receives.


Did Sims 3 ever get a negative response? I always thought it was pretty well received.


As for me, Two Worlds. Was a lot of people that said it was a terrible game compared to TES IV, I personally really enjoyed it, and it's a classic I'll always fondly remember for the sandboxy bits.

Also Test Drive Unlimited 2. Received a lot of negative reviews in the beginning. I really enjoyed it apart from the cringey cut-scenes and story they tried to put into it. Haven't played it since I lost my save file when my hard drive was formatted last year.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 21, 2018)

I actually enjoy a lot of the modern Sonic games.


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 22, 2018)

I actually liked No man's sky, I found it relaxing to play and I got my dad into it and he really enjoys it so we play it together when we get the time.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 22, 2018)

Ice Climber. So much fun.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2018)

I guess Silent Hill 4 since it was the "Black Sheep" of the series back then. Later SH games ended up being worse before the series died off. I also liked Grabbed by The Ghoulies which Banjo Rareware fans seemed  to hate.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2018)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> I guess Silent Hill 4 since it was the "Black Sheep" of the series back then. Later SH games ended up being worse before the series died off. I also liked Grabbed by The Ghoulies which Banjo Rareware fans seemed  to hate.



I think SH4 was my first Silent Hill actually! I think I enjoyed it(but possibly only 'cause I didn't play the earlier ones. Not sure).


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I think SH4 was my first Silent Hill actually! I think I enjoyed it(but possibly only 'cause I didn't play the earlier ones. Not sure).



SH4 was a bit different from the older SH games. But to me, I liked the story the best from the trilogy. I think nowadays there is a better appreciation for SH4 (well on twitch)  than when the game came out. Its actually a really good speed running game to watch. I would give the older SH games a try if you are into classic survival horror games.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 22, 2018)

Bosmer said:


> I actually liked No man's sky, I found it relaxing to play and I got my dad into it and he really enjoys it so we play it together when we get the time.



I heard it definitely got better when they made that update around the time it was released on Xbox. Looks like it's more fun to play now.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 23, 2018)

Final Fantasy X-2 used to be probably the #1 hated Final Fantasy game. Ever since the game came out it's been one of my top games in the entire series. I still love it.

It's still hated by certain people, though it isn't hated as much as it used to be. Post-FFX/FFX-2 HD remaster release it started getting some more respect. Maybe some of the people who hated on it never actually played it, and once they did they found out it was fun. Or maybe they just grew up and tried it again.


----------



## AmeliaNaut (Oct 23, 2018)

*skyward sword* is actually my #2 favourite zelda game of all time (was #1 before breath of the wild came out) ! i thought it was so fun and i was really invested in the characters. i never thought badly even once about the gameplay! i much prefer the lighter colour atmosphere over twilight princess's. another game that i thoroughly enjoyed was *pokemon mystery dungeon: gates to infinity*. while i agree it was lacking compared to the rest, its still a really great game! i will admit im a bit of a die hard pmd fan so i may be a bit biased haha ^^" another one is *fantasy life*. this game didnt get too bad a rep, but its definitely not the most popular, and didnt get the recognition it deserved.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 23, 2018)

why are people saying skyward sword lol, i know it's probably the least liked zelda game but critically and commercially it did really well, i think you'd have to be very bitter to say it wasn't a good game (better than twilight princess, fight me), genuinely didn't know it had a bad rep until now

for me i love harvest moon games, typically i do prefer the ones that have higher reviews but i know they're not critically well received sometimes. same with tycoon games, i love zoo tycoon and rollercoaster tycoon. have a lot of love for of rpgs that didn't do too well such as various dragon quests, breath of fire, tales video game series. i love dorky dating sim games, princess debut was a masterpiece (lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2018)

Dating sims can be fun, or VN games in general unless they have like 48 endings, I don't have patience for that lol...

Also yeah X-2 was good, the FF games started getting bad when they switched to RT combat **** lol :/


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2018)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity.
Out of all the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games I've played (Which is all except for the WiiWare one), I actually like this one the least. However, that doesn't mean I hate it. I really enjoyed it. Though I did wait a few years before getting it...
Edit: Oh, and if it's still getting hate, then also Super Paper Mario. I get that the game play is not like the two from before and the character designs are strange, but I still enjoyed it. It's also currently the last time we see Merlon and his relatives who had been there since the first Paper Mario.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Oct 25, 2018)

This is a pretty old example but Enter the Matrix. I rented it and absolutely loved it. Only later did I realize some consider it one of the worst games of all time


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

_Monster Hunter Stories_

Yeah, that one. Got it yesterday and I enjoy it a lot more than I thought. And I'm probably one of a few to enjoy that kind of take on such a series that is considered to be more "serious" so to say. It definitely do not deserve all the bad beans thrown at it and while I can understand it's a more cutesy take and pretty different for even a spin-off I do like it. The combat is more Yokai watch/turn based than the regular series and the graphics might not be for everyone but honestly it's fun and since I was not superfan of 3U and 4U this fit me perfectly. The dialogue might also grind people's gears since it *is* pretty easily written and repetitive but yeah, if you like good open world games it's a good play. Only downside might be that they don't really tell you stuff in some parts, like how to fish at once so you have to play around which can take ages for some Sub-quests (or I just missed stuff) but, yeah I like it!


----------



## Cress (Nov 20, 2018)

Cress said:


> *Final Fantasy XIII*
> Wow a lot of people really don't like this game. It's definitely flawed but the hate it gets is pretty ridiculous. I wouldn't go out of my way to tell people to play it but I enjoyed my time with it.
> 
> However I didn't like 13-2 (yet I still got every achievement in it for some reason) and I never got around to 13-3. The sequels have no reason to exist, but the first game was gud.





Tina said:


> _Final Fantasy XIII_ trilogy. They're some of my favourite games of all time I replay them annually.


Since this post I finally got around to playing and finishing Lightning Returns and yea that was fun. Add it to my list too. It was definitely unique so I wouldn't expect everyone to be interested in it, but it certainly kept me entertained the whole way through. Time management felt more fun in this game than in Majora's Mask honestly.


----------



## XAustin (Nov 20, 2018)

There was a game called Postal 2. It's very violent and bloody but I enjoyed the gaming process.


----------



## koopasta (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't think that Paper Mario: Color Splash was a bad game. It's a shell of PM64 and TTYD, but it still has great writing and a nice aesthetic to it. Yes, it's slow and sort of bare-bones, but looking past the copy-and-paste Toads and Bowser being the main villain, it has a nice soundtrack and made me laugh quite a lot.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 26, 2018)

*Spore* and *Bubsy 3D*. I’ve never seen a game as poorly received as Bubsy 3D but I ****ing loved it lol


----------



## Damniel (Dec 3, 2018)

Sonic Adventure 2 is a controversial game, but I still enjoyed it. Same with Sonic Heroes. 

I also thought Super Paper Mario was just as good as the previous PM games, it's just a different style. The new ones suck tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2018)

There's a lot of old NES games that are generally frowned upon--whether it be because of game breaking glitches, ripping off a movie title, etc.-- that I generally enjoy. 

For instance, when I got my NES it came with Jaws. The game has very little to do with the movie but it's still a fun game to play. I also like others like Back to the Future and Ghostbusters (yeah ik I'm an 80s fanatic lol)


----------



## locker (Dec 5, 2018)

I really enjoyed watchdogs one and two, I didn't start the games with as high expectations as everyone else seemed to.


----------



## Flare (Dec 5, 2018)

Sonic Unleashed. I was surprised to learn when it turned out most critics found the game average at best.


----------



## locker (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello studios is still giving the game new updates, the last update video actually looked really cool but i never got around to re-downloading it.

EDIT: in reply to Bosmer's post about No Mans Sky


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 6, 2018)

Not a whole lot of people liked the Yume Nikki remake. I get why people didn't like it. They were expecting something so much more after such a long period of silence, and they got a linear, hour-link platformer for $20. If it was $5, I think people would have liked it a lot more. Aside from how different it was from the original, I still like it, especially the Pink Sea. That reminded me most of the source material. I hope they continue to update it like they did with the 2.0 patch. a Lot from the original game was left out, and if they updated it like the original was, I think many people who didn't like it at first would change their minds.


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2018)

Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly. This was my favorite game, and the very first game I played on the playstation. I see now, YEARS later that oh my god, this game sucks xD But I will always love this game.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 6, 2018)

*BluePikachu47 *
I don't think I've been that disappointed by a game in a while.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 11, 2018)

Hmmm... the only "unpopular" games I play only involve a lot of IRL people actually telling me they dislike it when I play "kiddy" games like Animal Crossing and Life is Strange. It's because they're nonviolent. I don't understand why nonviolent games aren't as "adult" as violent games. 

Disclaimer: 
I know LiS has drugs/fighting in it. But, some people have said to me it isn't a real game because you aren't actively fighting with a controller/it's story-driven. I 100% disagree that it isn't a real game.


----------



## Warrior (Dec 12, 2018)

Alexis said:


> Hmmm... the only "unpopular" games I play only involve a lot of IRL people actually telling me they dislike it when I play "kiddy" games like Animal Crossing and Life is Strange. It's because they're nonviolent. I don't understand why nonviolent games aren't as "adult" as violent games.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> I know LiS has drugs/fighting in it. But, some people have said to me it isn't a real game because you aren't actively fighting with a controller/it's story-driven. I 100% disagree that it isn't a real game.



You are probably hanging out with the wrong types of people lol! I tell people all the time that animal crossing is my favourite game, and some will say they don't like it because it's not for them, but I've never had anyone berate me for it. If people are needlessly hostile about your hobbies and other things that don't effect them, they're kinda not great people


----------



## Moruphine (Dec 13, 2018)

I remember when I was a kiddo, I used to absolutely adore the Crash Bandicoot game of Mind over Mutants. I don't know if it's considered negative though! I loved it as much as the older ones!


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 18, 2018)

someone just brought up Ty the Tasmanian tiger and I got nostalgic. I remember lots of bugs in that game, but the boomerang mechanic was cool


----------



## Alexis (Dec 18, 2018)

Warrior said:


> You are probably hanging out with the wrong types of people lol! I tell people all the time that animal crossing is my favourite game, and some will say they don't like it because it's not for them, but I've never had anyone berate me for it. If people are needlessly hostile about your hobbies and other things that don't effect them, they're kinda not great people



Yeah, my closer friends don't care. But, when I tell my elitist video game friends they freak out lol.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

sticker star. lots of people really didn't like the game, and i can understand why, but just because it isn't like traditional paper mario games that doesn't mean it's a bad game... -.-


----------



## Mayor Kera (Dec 24, 2018)

Most games I play and enjoy have a good reputation. I think the one that's closest to a negative rep is Pokemon Puzzle League, which many people write off as simply a re-skin of Tetris Attack. I think that's oversimplifying PPL. It has voice acting from the anime for all Kanto gym leaders, Ash, Pikachu and many other pokemon, the Elite Four, Team Rocket, Richie, Gary, and Tracy. I may even be leaving someone out on accident. Mewtwo is a powerful final boss who is still challenging for me nowadays. The soundtrack comes from the anime and the 2B A Master soundtrack, which makes it very nostalgic and sweet. My boyfriend and I enjoyed taking turns playing against the opponents on PPL. There are all sorts of different play styles. You get various trophies and diplomas for beating things on certain difficulties and the gameplay itself is solid. It's a very good puzzle game and one that even solid Pokemon fans tend to overlook.


----------



## salty- (Jan 1, 2019)

Little Big planet 3 This game basically murdered the LBP series thanks to sony forcing sumo to get it out before christmas. thsi game had so many problems at launch like people's whole profiles corrupting preventing them from playing with their stuff, DLC not working at launch, levels made in LBP2 getting broken due to logic not working, game breaking bugs such as whole areas of a map just not loading, finishing all levels in a map but the final door not loading thus making it so you couldn't continue in the story and so many other issues. It was so broken at launch that people legit just went right back to LBP2 or just left the LBP community altogether. I somehow got lucky and literally never had anything happen to me while playing, and even now I have never come across anything horribly broken in game. By now tho, most of the fandom is pretty much dead, especially since like 2 years back (maybe 3?) the Japanese servers were completely shut down, so Japanese players were literally making goodbye levels since they were no longer able to play unless they bought an EU copy of the game. I still like this game, but the damage it caused to the fandom may honestly put it in it's grave permanently and it's disappointing just because of how much this game helped me as a kid.


----------



## koopasta (Jan 1, 2019)

I could be biased here, but Mario Party 9 was my first Mario Party game and I don't find it to be as bad as people say it is. My friend and I always play it when she comes to my house and we have a great time. Yes, it is very restricting with all of the players having to move at once and compared to 1,2, and even 3 it is pretty lackluster, but I like it. I genuinely tried to give Top 100 a chance, too...


----------



## gobby (Jan 2, 2019)

Sheila said:


> _Monster Hunter Stories_
> 
> Yeah, that one. Got it yesterday and I enjoy it a lot more than I thought. And I'm probably one of a few to enjoy that kind of take on such a series that is considered to be more "serious" so to say. It definitely do not deserve all the bad beans thrown at it and while I can understand it's a more cutesy take and pretty different for even a spin-off I do like it. The combat is more Yokai watch/turn based than the regular series and the graphics might not be for everyone but honestly it's fun and since I was not superfan of 3U and 4U this fit me perfectly. The dialogue might also grind people's gears since it *is* pretty easily written and repetitive but yeah, if you like good open world games it's a good play. Only downside might be that they don't really tell you stuff in some parts, like how to fish at once so you have to play around which can take ages for some Sub-quests (or I just missed stuff) but, yeah I like it!



Was monster hunter stories really poorly received? I never knew! Personally I wasn't raised on monster hunter like my other sibs, and when they got me mh4 I really wasn't a fan at all, the style wasn't for me; it felt clunky and laborious. When I heard of stories I was really excited and bought it immediately because it was much more my speed


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Spore, it's a shell of what it was suppose to be, but I find it pretty enjoyable up until the space stage.



I find myself enjoying the space stage, actually. Worst IMO is tribal.

I love Fallout 76. The game is not without it's problems. But the stories it tells are good.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

gobby said:


> Was monster hunter stories really poorly received? I never knew! Personally I wasn't raised on monster hunter like my other sibs, and when they got me mh4 I really wasn't a fan at all, the style wasn't for me; it felt clunky and laborious. When I heard of stories I was really excited and bought it immediately because it was much more my speed



Yeah if you compare to the main series, idk people seem to dislike the cartoony style and the FF spinoff-game style. And I can agree it has a lot of flaws sadly but honestly it's an alright game even though I didn't finish it.

I never like 3u and 4u as for 3ds because they were obviously not made for the console and whichever it was 4u i think had really annoying tutorial missions that took ages to complete rather than enjoying the actual game.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2019)

*oath2order
*
Nothing against the space stage, I'd just rather explore than worry about the colonies.
That's what I get for making no allies I suppose.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> *oath2order
> *
> Nothing against the space stage, I'd just rather explore than worry about the colonies.
> That's what I get for making no allies I suppose.



That's fair!

I never got too far in colonies. I also hate how I always ended up as the religious civilization. Despite my WAR


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 5, 2019)

*oath2order *

Haha, I don't think I've ever once got the "good" part of the spectrum. I think I've only gotten the middle a couple times. I might give it a shot one day to see how it is.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 5, 2019)

I have a deep, burning love for Skyward Sword and Super Paper Mario, although the initial hatred for both seems to have died off. I also really enjoy Harvest Moon DS, which isn?t hated so much as it is infamous for all its glitches.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

Lady Timpani said:


> I have a deep, burning love for Skyward Sword and Super Paper Mario, although the initial hatred for both seems to have died off. I also really enjoy Harvest Moon DS, which isn’t hated so much as it is infamous for all its glitches.



Harvest Moon DS was the first I played and I loved it.

The glitches were just a fun part of the game <3


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 24, 2019)

Damniel said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 is a controversial game, but I still enjoyed it. Same with Sonic Heroes.


Same here. I played Sonic Adventure 2 Battle a lot and it's also one of my favorite games 
for the Nintendo GameCube, although many people say the game is overrated and not that 
good at all. But I still enjoy it, especially because of City Escape and the Chao Garden. Sonic 
Heroes is also a game I liked, was maybe not a masterpiece but still fun to play in my opinion.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

I like Jaws for the NES a lot. I know it's largely disliked because it has little to do with the movie (basically just trying to cash in on the movie's huge success) but honestly it's fun, simple, and even a bit strategic. It's a nice way to kill about 30 minutes to an hour, when I feel like playing something different.


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 25, 2019)

Realms of Ancient War (RAW). I dunno why but I didn't have a problem with the game. It's a decent mindless Diablo-Esque sort of game that I had a good time playing....but the majority of Steam hates it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 25, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> *oath2order
> *
> Nothing against the space stage, I'd just rather explore than worry about the colonies.
> That's what I get for making no allies I suppose.



For some reason I actually really enjoyed the Space Stage, to the point where my empire now inhabits multiple arms of the galaxy. It controls a few hundred systems and is currently at war with The Grox.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> That's fair!
> 
> I never got too far in colonies. I also hate how I always ended up as the religious civilization. Despite my WAR



It would make sense if you got the Zealot archetype through war, considering you need 2 red cards for that one. They're the militarist religious faction. If you somehow became a Shaman though, I don't know what happened there.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Feb 25, 2019)

Usually quite a lot of games I love fall into this category. But the one that gets me into the most trouble is by far RULE OF ROSE. My favorite genre is psychological horror and this one just fits that title so well. It's my favorite game of all time, but most people will says it's terrible even if they've never played it before because the combat controls are extremely clunky and difficult to get used to. When I first played it nobody had ever heard of it before, but now that it's "the most rare ps2 game, collectable, whatever" people like to pick fights with me whenever I say it's my favorite game. Most people never even get past the second boss (the mermaid princess), but sticking with the game to the end to experience the whole atmosphere and story is well worth it. It's one of those games that doesn't really make much sense until the end, so I understand why it has a really bad repuation. People aren't getting that far.

The mermaid princess that people get stuck at is horrible. i almost stopped there on my first play-through myself. The enemy's design is brilliant and very creepy, but the sound choices are terrible. You know the kind of boss where you need to mute the TV because the repetitive dialoge makes you want to smash your TV (not really, but you know)?
I had to find it on youtube, it's so terrible....
https://youtu.be/1kbfE_0uwo8

Other than this boss and the horrible combat controls (which I got used to), I love every single thing about this game and wish expensive game collectors would just bug off, leave me alone, and let me have my unpolular opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



G0DFlesh_88 said:


> I guess Silent Hill 4 since it was the "Black Sheep" of the series back then. Later SH games ended up being worse before the series died off. I also liked Grabbed by The Ghoulies which Banjo Rareware fans seemed  to hate.



I was just having a really long and intense tangent about this in my head two days ago while I was driving, haha. SH4 isn't my favorite in the series, but it is a total and complete, absolute masterpiece for so many reasons. Again, I think this one got a bad rep because it was extremely long, different, and nobody actually finished it. This game deserves way better.


----------



## camW00dS (Mar 18, 2019)

Dota 2?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 18, 2019)

Tailsman. Im okay with it. Guess i just dont mind board game games that have been ported to mobile or game conosle


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 20, 2019)

Ok, bear with me, try not to judge...

Catwoman (2004) for the Nintendo Gamecube. 

Yes it was panned and everyone hated it and thought it was crap, but I found it super fun and would repeat play it all the time. I need a new Game Cube Memory card to replay it again.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 19, 2019)

Two games come to mind for me:

Fortnite 
Yup, it has a super bad rep for twelvies, being overrated and such. But despite those facts, I don't think it's a bad game. I find it quite enjoyable for the most part. There's continuous updates with challenges that are (sometimes) fun to do.

Mario Party 10
Probably one of the worst of the series, but yet I still found it quite enjoyable. There's some features I miss from it that aren't included in Super Mario Party, and hope to see in the future actually. Yeah, it's definitely rigged for the whole everyone wins something thing, but other than that I liked it.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 23, 2019)

Timeshift wasn't widely acclaimed when it was released, but I really enjoyed the time manipulation features it had. Just a fun shooter.


----------



## BarbaraC (Apr 24, 2019)

TimeShift was really great. Now I want to play it again


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (May 15, 2019)

That's a very interesting topic! Thanks. ^_^

Hmmm...
My first pick would be *Final Fantasy XIII*
There's so much hate towards this game and I just don't understand it. =/ The character stories are great in this game and every character is just amazing, my personal favorite is Hope-kun and Light-san - they have a special bond and it has been very interesting to follow their story; Snow and Serah aren't the ones I usually root for, but their story was great, too.
Gameplay was amazing, especially considering that I don't like turn-based combat and I mean at all. The game became really difficult by the end, so I had to use cheats to finish it. =__= 
Music, locations, character design... all so beautiful!! 
The only thing I diisliked was the final portion of the main story, the "bigger conflict". But it's not terrible, just not as good as personal stories. FF XIII is one of my favorite games of all time, for sure.


Spoiler











Theeen I'd also name *Tales of Zestiria*. 
I was quite shocked to see the amounts of hate this game received when it's my favorite Tales of game. The only thing that made me feel bad was its gameplay and don't get me wrong - it was fun, but as usual with JRPG, it turned into a nightmare by the end of the game. I actually purchased the DLC which boosts your level and HP, but even with that... I couldn't beat the final boss. So frustrating. 
Other than that, the game is just brilliant. 


Spoiler











And the third game would be *Asura's Wrath*.
I can see why people disliked this game - it has almost no gameplay and the ending was locked behind a DLC wall. Frustrating, but this game is probably the most thrilling, the most "CyberConnected" game I've ever played. The quick-time events "connect" you to what's happening in a very unique video-game way, they're all crafted with incredible precision. It makes me sad that the idea of QTE is gone from gaming - it's a much better concept of connection between the screen and the player, much better than VR, for example... 
And the action - what a joy for any anime fan! The story is a very unique mix of shonen themes with some incredibly touching moments, the music is just the best of Chikayo Fukuda. 
Such an experience. I was close to walking away from this game because it didn't look that impressive in trailers, and people hated it but I'm glad I gave it a chance. An incredibly journey for any shonen fan.
Make sure to play it with Japanese audio and all DLC purchased for the full experience! 


Spoiler


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

I like Spore too! I think it's a very cool and pretty much endless game! Okay it gets boring very quickly but it's very well thought and funny in my opinion.
I also like.. hmm I'd say ASTRONEER, which isn't very known for being loved because of all the bugs and the minimalistic kind of gameplay it offers... but I like it and I play it from time to time!


----------



## Envy (May 16, 2019)

Maybe it doesn't count, but Kirby 64 springs to mind. I remember seeing mixed reviews, but I adored the game, and oddly enough it is the only Kirby game I actually really like all of that much.

Also, I've gotten strange reactions for saying that I liked Assassin's Creed Odyssey. I don't think they're in the context of the DLC's mishaps (which I never even bought), so I don't know where they're coming from. I can't even stand violent games, but I had to play this one because I love the setting.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (May 16, 2019)

Envy said:


> Maybe it doesn't count, but Kirby 64 springs to mind. I remember seeing mixed reviews, but I adored the game, and oddly enough it is the only Kirby game I actually really like all of that much.
> 
> Also, I've gotten strange reactions for saying that I liked Assassin's Creed Odyssey. I don't think they're in the context of the DLC's mishaps (which I never even bought), so I don't know where they're coming from. I can't even stand violent games, but I had to play this one because I love the setting.


It's interesting because I've seen more people liking Odyssey than disliking it. The only complaint I ever saw was that when you hit a specific point in the story, you can't proceed without grinding for levels which isn't the most terrible thing - it's just there to encourage people to explore and do side quests. Other than that, everyone seemed to like it. 

I personally didn't like Odyssey, though. Seems like a great game, but for some reason it has waaay more cursing and violence than any previous Assassin's Creed, and I even asked if anyone felt the same on Steam forums - quite a few people felt the same as me. My favorites are II, Brotherhood and Syndicate. I'm also planning to play Unity (they were giving it away for free to support the rebuilding of Notre Dame).


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2019)

everyone hates Dynasty Warriors 9, but i actually enjoy it.. once i got used to the horrible voice acting


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (May 20, 2019)

Liability said:


> everyone hates Dynasty Warriors 9, but i actually enjoy it.. once i got used to the horrible voice acting



You should switch to Japanese or Chinese voices. There's an option for that.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2019)

Rusolando-Kun said:


> You should switch to Japanese or Chinese voices. There's an option for that.



Yeah, most english dubs to games are horrid, especially when you can't switch the voice acting to japanese or stuff so u have to play with sound off  cheapskates.

anyways idk if it's been posted or i mentioned it already but link's awakening (the og gameboy one) is one of the best zelda's imo.


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Pok?mon Black and White. I for one enjoyed playing White and I feel it gets bad rep for very stupid reasons. It?s got over 150 Pok?mon and some look fantastic, and yet they?re over looked by ?those garbage and ice cream Pok?mon hurr?. I also liked the story and the concept of ?ideal vs truth?.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 21, 2019)

The MySims series! I played the DS and Wii versions of all the early games, and I loved them. The Wii versions were best--The original game allowed so much design, Kingdoms had a brilliant plot and so many areas to explore, and Agents had a fantastic mystery that was genuinely exciting to solve. I'm so sad the series crumbled the way it did.


----------



## Shayden (Jun 23, 2019)

skyward sword, although it's rep isnt _that_ bad, many zelda fans still don't like it as much as other games. i always enjoyed it, but then again i was like, 10 when i played it so my opinion might not be so great


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 9, 2021)

_*Epic Mickey Power of Illusion: *_Okay, I know this game objectively isn’t that great. But I really enjoyed it and I was so proud of myself when I actually managed to beat it! I found it really tricky but I got it for Christmas one year. My dad was so excited that he found me a Disney game it was super sweet, lol. I think it’s really cute but it is pretty unfairly tricky at points and considering all the movies and such they had access too it’s pretty barebones. 

*Return to PoPoLoCrois: A Story of Seasons Fairytale: * When I looked this game up to double check the name it seems like it actually got fairly good reviews? But I could’ve sworn when I initially bought it and looked up people’s thoughts there were complaints about it being too easy and not engaging. I think the game is so, so sweet.

It is really easy - there’s an “automatic” battle mode where it chooses the moves for you and I don’t think I’ve ever lost a fight. But I don’t mind! It makes it a really relaxing game knowing that there’s nothing really at stake. I think the story is really lovely, definitely gives me fairytale vibes. The art style is pretty and the tiny farm you get is so cute. It’s not a very complicated or in depth game but I like how light hearted it is.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 10, 2021)

*calico*
i love cute games and this one is adorable, a lot of people who commented on the trailer kept saying it's ugly and not well made but it's literally £10
it was pretty buggy but i didn't have many problems while playing and they've fixed all the glitches in it now anyway

*sonic forces*
everyone i know hates this game but i loved it, it's so fun

*animal crossing HHD*
i've said it before many times, but this is the best ac game imo and i don't get why not many people like it

*pokemon ultra moon*
this is also a great game not many people seem to like, it's so fun and has so many features like taking pictures of pokemon, surfing, that photo shoot place i forgot the name of etc
it's not my favourite pokemon game but it's still lit and the trials were fun

also did anyone enjoy *go vacation*? that game was my life as a child and an old friend of mine used to mock me for playing it


----------



## Beanz (Feb 10, 2021)

Sonic Boom rise of lyric: it has negative ratings and I've heard that everyone HATES it. I got it like a year after it came out, I played it with my brother and I thought it was fun. The plot isn't really good, there isn't a whole lot to do after you finish the game, I agree it's trash compared to some other Sonic games but I liked playing it when it came out.

I also liked Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer, I got it a year after I started playing NL. It can get boring but the customization options and furniture is what made it fun.


----------



## Holla (Feb 10, 2021)

Pokemon Sword/Shield. Yes it has a ton of problems and yes I feel like the devs should have done things differently to make the game a lot better, but I still really enjoyed it. I'm always up for exploring new Pokemon regions and filling out my Pokedex. The threats the devs received were so uncalled for. Constructive criticism was more than enough for the devs to know that fans weren't happy.

Also Fire Emblem Fates. I'm a huge Fire Emblem fan but it's among the lowest on my list when ranking my faves from the series. But that doesn't mean I didn't like it. Sure the story was meh at best but I really loved a couple of the characters and the gameplay was still solid. This game often gets called trash by the fandom but I don't think it deserves it. Sure it's not as good as most of the rest of the series but it's not a bad game in general either.


----------



## oranje (Feb 10, 2021)

I actually like a lot of "walking simulators" like Gone Home. I appreciate atmosphere and story, so it doesn't matter to me if games have a lot of game-y elements to me. With games like "Night in the Woods" sometimes I actually prefer if the mini-games were taken out since it can pull you out of an immersive story.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 10, 2021)

oranje said:


> I actually like a lot of "walking simulators" like Gone Home. I appreciate atmosphere and story, so it doesn't matter to me if games have a lot of game-y elements to me. With games like "Night in the Woods" sometimes I actually prefer if the mini-games were taken out since it can pull you out of an immersive story.



Oh I love walking simulators as well! I love being able to explore an environment in a more stress free capacity and just enjoy the story  Adding in mini games, or small combat sequences, or timed elements (they’re the _worst _I hate timed challenges ) can make a game really hard for me to finish


----------



## JemAC (Feb 13, 2021)

the newer Pokemon games (Ultra Sun/Moon and Sword/Shield) - I really enjoyed these games but they seem to be pretty unpopular, they might not be as strong as some of the other games in the series but I still had fun playing them and I loved exploring the new regions in the game and catching the new Pokemon
FF:X-2 - I hadn't actually realised this game had a negative reputation till I saw some others mention it in the thread but this is probably my favourite FF game, I loved playing this when I was young and really liked the characters
Sims 4 - this game often gets slated a lot as many people seem to view it as a poor successor to the previous sims games and I often see complaints about the changed graphics (the problem seems to be that its too 'cartoony' compared to the past games) but I prefer how the game looks now
any Mario&Sonic at the Olympics games - honestly I'm not sure what the reputation of these games are but they seem like the type of games that probably get a negative rep (especially the newer games) and while I do think the original game is the best one, I've still enjoyed all the later games too and like the variety of sports they often include


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

final fantasy xv ...
everyone hates it, haha. it was the first ff game i ever played and (maybe) my favorite game ever ? i just ... loved the npcs so much. i loved the group combat system OH GOSH the combat system was such a wonderful experience, especially after u can gain control of the other characters (only w dlc, sadly) it was a multitaskers paradise. and the characters ?1?! i fell in love with every single one. its the only game ive ever bought dlc for because i wanted to see all the backstories of the characters.

its not a perfect game, no. its V E R Y flawed. but i loved every second of it and thats okay c:


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 13, 2021)

Well, this is kind of embarrassing but the fire emblem fates series. The story was terrible but I still had a really good time playing it. There were some cool maps.


----------



## angelcat621 (Feb 13, 2021)

For many years I enjoyed The Sims series, especially 1 and 3. Oh my were they buggy and had so many expansions in order to get good content but they still had their moments. The pet and seasons ones were my favorites in particular. Unfortunately I never got to play 4 because super slow very limited internet. Couldn't download it even if I'd wanted to. The series may be looked down upon by more "serious" gamers but for me it was a safe, fun way to express my creativity.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 13, 2021)

BluebearL said:


> Well, this is kind of embarrassing but the fire emblem fates series. The story was terrible but I still had a really good time playing it. There were some cool maps.


Wow so I'm not the only one! I LOVED Fire Emblem Fates; it was my favourite game from 2016 if I remember correctly.


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 13, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> Wow so I'm not the only one! I LOVED Fire Emblem Fates; it was my favourite game from 2016 if I remember correctly.



Yeah it was a really fun game, I played all three paths. Definitely not the only one!


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 14, 2021)

Overwatch, been playing since the first year off and on. Don't think the game is talk in a positive way in the last few years.

Games I enjoy for nostalgia reasons and aren't too liked today are a few like Sonic Heros, Donkey Kong 64 & Diddy Kong Racing. I'll stop here lol


----------

